# Traffic not passing between interfaces (VirtualBox)



## wolf2600 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have two FreeBSD virtual machines on VirtualBox, one is set[ ]up as the gateway for the other. In the VirtualBox network configurations, the  [extif] is set to bridged and is getting an IP through DHCP.  I've tried both "internal" and "Host-only" for the [intif] interfaces, but am getting the same results with either setting:

Internet - 10.10.10.1 - 10.10.10.100 - [extif] GatewayBox [intif] - 172.27.1.1 - 172.27.1.2 - [intif] InternalBox

I can `ping` out to the internet from the GatewayBox, and I can ping the external interface on the GatewayBox from the InternalBox, but I can't ping 10.10.10.1 or Internet from the InternalBox. When I do a traceroute from InternalBox to 10.10.10.1, I get to 172.27.1.1, then nothing.

GatewayBox:  Default Gateway is 10.10.10.1
InternalBox: Default Gateway is 172.27.1.1

GatewayBox rc.conf has gateway_enable and routed_enable set to yes.
InternalBox has neither of these.

Is there something else I'm missing?


----------



## wolf2600 (Dec 15, 2013)

Since I'm able to ping the external interface from the internal device, but not ping the external IP, I'm thinking it might be a VirtualBox configuration problem.

I have the gateway's external interface set[ ]up as bridged, the internal interface on the gateway and the Internal device's interface have been tried in both internal network and host-only mode. Would this configuration prevent the internal device from reaching the host machine's IP?

VirtualBox is running on a Windows 7 laptop, with Windows Firewall disabled.  :\


----------

